# Refurb JBL MS-8 from Harman Audio w/warranty $399



## reker13 (Oct 26, 2007)

Think this belongs in the hot deals forum too but:

JBL MS-8 Mobile Audio System Integration Processor (500369308330) | eBay


----------



## newtitan (Mar 7, 2005)

Wow, that's pretty awesome from Harman, and especially with the warranty too


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

newtitan said:


> Wow, that's pretty awesome from Harman, and especially with the warranty too


You'll need that warranty.


----------



## Dr.Telepathy SQ (Nov 17, 2007)

Notice, its says no returns, unlike the other items listed. I hope that can't be true, but then it could be the reason why they are selling them at this price. I believe their are more issues with the MS-8 than JBL will state. I'm on my 2nd one and looking to move on to something else if I have another issue.


----------



## 2wheelie (Jul 30, 2009)

bassfromspace said:


> You'll need that warranty.


No kidding. ms8=POS.

Stupid thing blew all of my speakers


----------



## rarson (Apr 13, 2012)

2wheelie said:


> Stupid thing blew all of my speakers


How is that possible?


----------



## 2wheelie (Jul 30, 2009)

The ms8 has some serious flaws and one of them is an unexpected "jet noise". It outputs noise at full volume and can't be controlled. The only way you can stop it is by cutting the power to the ms8. 

I was driving along one day and it did this. I turned my radio off immediately but the sound continued for some reason. Had to pull over on the highway and turn the car off. By then, everything was smoked.


----------



## rarson (Apr 13, 2012)

Gotcha. I've spent a bit of time trying to read about the MS-8, and admittedly I haven't read everything, but I thought the potential cause was running multiple speakers (like components) off individual channels?


----------



## Ultimateherts (Nov 13, 2006)

Dr.Telepathy SQ said:


> Notice, its says no returns, unlike the other items listed. I hope that can't be true, but then it could be the reason why they are selling them at this price. I believe their are more issues with the MS-8 than JBL will state. I'm on my 2nd one and looking to move on to something else if I have another issue.


Even though the auction states no returns they clearly have a link in the auction to the PDF explaining their warrenty. So one could argue that they should not have listed a link to that file if no warrenty was offered!


----------



## TheHulk9er (Oct 28, 2010)

I have never had a problem with mine. I love it. But I would probably not want to buy one that has already had a problem (Refurb).


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

Ultimateherts said:


> Even though the auction states no returns they clearly have a link in the auction to the PDF explaining their warrenty. So one could argue that they should not have listed a link to that file if no warrenty was offered!


Honestly, it wouldn't even be worth the hassle. I'd take them at their word and assume the worse and not purchase it at all.


----------



## rarson (Apr 13, 2012)

auction listing said:


> Product Condition: This is a factory-remanufactured unit carrying the original factory warranty.
> 
> What is factory remanufactured? This term is used to describe an item that has been repaired or restored back to factory specification and proper operating condition, by us, the manufacturer. We back the quality of these products 100%. They come with the same accessories and warranty as if they were brand new, unless otherwise stated, but may have minor scratches or other imperfections in their appearance.


They come with the original warranty.


----------



## rarson (Apr 13, 2012)

Well, I bit the bullet and bought one. They only had 2 left (10 were available, and when I just checked, it said that 8 had been sold). I decided to buy it now rather than risk missing out while waffling about it for a few more days. Plus, I want to start installing some of the other stuff I've acquired.


----------



## michaelkingdom (May 20, 2010)

Great choice on the ms8. I have one and love it. I have the minidisplay installed below the nav. It takes a few days or weeks to get it just right imo but once it is dialed in it is great. 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## W8 a minute (Aug 16, 2007)

*JBL MS-8 $399 free shipping*

Straight from Harmon

eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

I moved your post to the right section and there is already a thread on this deal.

Seems like a great deal though.


----------



## rarson (Apr 13, 2012)

Got mine a few days ago, it took maybe a week to ship. The unit itself looks like it's never been used. Maybe some light scratches on the display. Everything was repackaged as if it were new, but the box had clearly been resealed with a lot of tape. Great packaging.

Haven't installed it yet, but for a refurb straight from the factory, and free shipping, I think it's a pretty awesome deal.


----------



## snaimpally (Mar 5, 2008)

rarson said:


> How is that possible?


Se7en had the same experience - it suddently output white noise at full volume and blew his Esotar2 comps. If you are going to go with a seperate processor, go with the Bit One.


----------



## rarson (Apr 13, 2012)

Too late. Besides, the Bit One doesn't do what the JBL does, and it's more expensive.


----------



## snaimpally (Mar 5, 2008)

rarson said:


> Too late. Besides, the Bit One doesn't do what the JBL does, and it's more expensive.


Any processor that emits white noise at full volume and blows your drivers is not a good deal. Hopefully, these ones have had the white noise issue fixed. I personally love the Pio head units with built-in time alignment and eq. For less than the price of a refurb MS-8, you can get the PRS800/880/80 - full auto time alignment and EQ, plus you can look at the setttings it picks, plus you can tweak the settings it picks, plus you have additional (16 bands per channel) eq. Far superior to the MS-8 IMHO.


----------



## reker13 (Oct 26, 2007)

snaimpally said:


> Any processor that emits white noise at full volume and blows your drivers is not a good deal. Hopefully, these ones have had the white noise issue fixed. I personally love the Pio head units with built-in time alignment and eq. For less than the price of a refurb MS-8, you can get the PRS800/880/80 - full auto time alignment and EQ, plus you can look at the setttings it picks, plus you can tweak the settings it picks, plus you have additional (16 bands per channel) eq. Far superior to the MS-8 IMHO.


I agree IF you are willing or able to replace your factory radio. For someone with a 8 speaker system not willing to install an amp...the MS-8 is superior is it not?


----------

